# Bringen Ferrit Ringe am ATX / 4-/6-/8-Pin Kabel eine stabilere Stromversorgung bei Netzteilen?



## The_Schroeder (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ist zwar eine eventuell häuftig gestellte Frage aber mich würde das sehr interessieren ob man durch solch einen Ferritkern Ring, zB an beiden Enden eines modularen 8Pin-Kabels befestigt, ein besseres Signal bekommt und einem dieses auch etwas nutzen würde, in Form von, höhrerer Stabilität der Spannungen, besserem OC, geringerem Spulenfiepen bei Grafikkarten(wobei das ja nicht dírekt zusammenhängt).
Oder sind solche Ringe auch für Gaming Rechner unnötig?

MFG

Schröder


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Schröder

Der Sinn von Ferritkernen ist ja eigentlich, hochfrequente Störungen zu eliminieren, daher werden sie ausschließlich bei externen Kabeln verwendet, nicht aber bei Internen Kabeln. 
Der Nutzen dieser Maßnahme wäre in der Praxis auch gering und hätte daher wenig bis gar keine Auswirkungen auf deinen Rechner.

Auch gegen eine erhöhte Geräuschentwicklung von Netzteilen kann diese Maßnahme nichts bringen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Oktober 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Schröder
> 
> Der Sinn von Ferritkernen ist ja eigentlich, hochfrequente Störungen zu eliminieren, daher werden sie ausschließlich bei externen Kabeln verwendet, nicht aber bei Internen Kabeln.
> Der Nutzen dieser Maßnahme wäre in der Praxis auch gering und hätte daher wenig bis gar keine Auswirkungen auf deinen Rechner.
> ...



AH ok, wenn es keine auswirkungen hat dann brauch ich mir ja kein Kopf machen 
Danke für die Antwort


----------

